# Skeeter Pee



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone here making this stuff? It has exploded on some other forums and this is the label I will use when I get around to making myself a batch soon.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 2, 2010)

What the heck is it??


----------



## gaudet (Jun 2, 2010)

Its like a hard lemonade.  You make it from Lemon juice, but pitch it over a yeast slurry of a previous batch of wine.  Heard its good.  Haven't tried it yet.


Skeeter Pee


----------



## vcasey (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been making a version of this for a couple of years now, kinda glad I just called
it hard lemonade! Here is the label I use and I just adjust it to what ever leftovers it gets dumped onto.


----------



## Scott (Jun 2, 2010)

That sounds good, summer is a coming. Think dandelion slurry would be a good start or cherry or raspberry...


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 2, 2010)

I definitely like hard lemonade over anything with pee in the name!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's the recipeeeee... 


Created by Lon DePoppe - St. James, MN


<DIV ="Normal">
The original, inexpensive, quick, easy to make, easy to drink, naturally fermented, lemon, hot-weather, thirst quencher.



For a 5 gallon batch

3 bottles of 32oz 100% lemon juice (e.g ReaLemon in the green plastic bottles or equivalent) 
7 lbs sugar (or 16 cups)
3/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient

2 tsp. yeast energizer

Approx, 4 ¾ gallons water

Yeast Slurry



Potassium metabisulfite (Kmeta)

Potassium sorbate (sorbate)

Sparkolloid




Many people have difficulty getting lemonade to ferment. This is due, I believe, to several factors. The high acidity, the lack of natural nutrients, and preservatives that are often included in the lemon juice. Therefore, I do whatever I can to assist the process.



I use reverse osmosis water (this is by choice and tap water should work fine since much of the chlorine should evaporate out during the initial steps). Make invert sugar by adding your 16 cups sugar to a large stainless cooking pot along with 8 cups water and 14 teaspoons lemon juice. Stir sugar to dissolve and heat to just below boiling while stirring. Hold at this temperature for about 30 minutes. Allow to cool slightly and pour it into your primary along with 2 of the bottles of the lemon juice (reserve the last bottle until later), and enough additional water to make 5 ½ gallons. Add the tannin, 3 tsp. of the yeast nutrient and 1 tsp. of the yeast energizer. Stir.

Test S.G with hydrometer and record. I shoot for an SG of around 1.07 which yields a beverage of around 10% alcohol if it ferments dry. Vigorously beat the mixture with a wire whip for a couple of minutes to introduce oxygen and purge it of artificial preservatives. I then cover the bucket with a dish towel and let the sit for 24 to 48 hours. 



After 24-48 hours, give it another quick whip and then pour in yeast slurry from the first rack of another batch of wine. It sometimes takes a while, but you should have active fermentation within a couple of days. It helps to keep this must warm (70-80 degrees). You may need to occasionally whip in some additional oxygen with the whip if fermentation seems to be progressing slowly.



Periodically check the gravity. When it gets down to around 1.05, add the other 3 tsp of nutrient the second tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice; vigorously mix it in. Don’t be afraid to introduce some oxygen to the mix at the same time. This late addition of yeast food and oxygen helps reduce the likelihood of your batch developing a sulfur-dioxide problem. (Because of the high acidity and low nutrition, lemon has a higher propensity to developing the sulfur-dioxide rotten egg smell.) After a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. 



Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. Give the batch a quick degas (use agitation and vacuum if you have the equipment). Add ¼ tsp Kmeta, 2 ½ tsp sorbate, and sparkolliod (follow directions on the package). After two weeks, the Skeeter Pee should be crystal clear. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy, add 6 cups sugar, and stir to dissolve. Wait two weeks to be sure no new fermentation begins and bottle. 



Notes: 

1.I don’t call this “hard lemonade” because too many people have tried the commercial versions and they tend to make a mental impression of what it’s going to taste like before trying it. When it doesn’t taste just like the commercial versions (which are usually 5% alcohol, lemon flavored malt beverages) they conclude that it’s a poor reproduction. This stuff isn’t a reproduction; it’s the original home-style without the big marketing budget and price tag. Please be advised that you need to keep an eye on those you serve this to. Because it drinks easily on a hot day and the alcohol is about double that of commercial hard lemonades and beer, it is easy to accidentally over consume; it sneaks up on you real fast. 

2.This beverage will often take on flavor characteristics of the wine that donates the yeast slurry, keep this in mind when deciding which flavors will blend well with lemon.

3.You want to use a healthy yeast slurry to start your batch. If the slurry is coming from wine that is being pushed to high alcohol levels, it’s possible the slurry is suffering from the effects of alcohol poisoning. Therefore, it’s best if the slurry is used while it is still part of an active ferment.

4.You may have noticed that you start with 5 ½ gallons of must and this is a recipe for 5 gallons. This is because you’ll be leaving a bit more sediment behind at your first racking. Remember that you’re adding the slurry from a previous batch and it will be left behind along with the sediment created by the Skeeter Pee.

5.If you aren’t in a hurry, Skeeter Pee will often fall clear without the Sparkolloid (as long as you’ve done a good job of degassing). My batches often clear in 30 to 45 days without fining.

6.There’s no need to age this beverage. It tastes great soon after bottling. Serve chilled.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 2, 2010)

I just add already made organic lemonade (from the grocery store) to the slurry. Make sure the SG is on target, add some nutrients, when finished stabilize, sweeten, bottle and enjoy. I let mine sit for a bit, but they are ready to drink right away.


----------



## redmust (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all


I've got a batch in the carboy now and hoping to put into jugs on the 4th of July weekend. I'm looking forward to it for our weeklong camp out in the sun. I didn't have a slurry I wanted to use so made my own starter and it seems so have worked fine, boy is it yellow. I got the same response from the girls about the "Pee" thing. Especially since we had a dog named skeeter... I'll have to think of somethin... "Hair-o-Dog Lemonaid"..?


Both those labels look great, that's something I've got to try soon. I've got a Cab-Merlot to bottle this weekend and will starta BVP today (with coconut Rum, thanks for the the idea vcasey).... so I'll be needing labels...


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 2, 2010)

If you use the slurry from a five gallon batch, can I start with a one to three gallon batch of skeeter pee? Or would that be too much starter?


----------



## vcasey (Jun 2, 2010)

Redmust said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I've got a batch in the carboy now and hoping to put into jugs on the 4th of July weekend. I'm looking forward to it for our weeklong camp out in the sun. I didn't have a slurry I wanted to use so made my own starter and it seems so have worked fine, boy is it yellow. I got the same response from the girls about the "Pee" thing. Especially since we had a dog named skeeter... I'll have to think of somethin... "Hair-o-Dog Lemonaid"..?
> ...



I like Hair-O-Dog and use a pic of your dog on the label. 
We are about out of the coconut rum half and maybe making more soon, but I'm going to stall long enough for them to continue the dent they are making in my hard lemonade supply.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 2, 2010)

boozinsusan said:


> If you use the slurry from a five gallon batch, can I start with a one to three gallon batch of skeeter pee? Or would that be too much starter?



Never too much starter. You'll be fine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

vcasey said:


> boozinsusan said:
> 
> 
> > If you use the slurry from a five gallon batch, can I start with a one to three gallon batch of skeeter pee? Or would that be too much starter?
> ...







I agree with vcasey. I start the slurry and keep adding to it as it ferments until I have at least a good quart going and then add it to the must.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! I think this will be made with some strawberry/rhubarb slurry.


I am so excited for my first whole season of collecting fruits and recipes!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

Just remember that it can take on some color from the slurry so be aware of that.


----------



## Julie (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually have about a quart of lees when I make mind, sometimes a quart and a half, all depends on the fruit I am using. I have made this with a blackberry slurry, raspberry slurry, elderberry (quite a few times) and a pear slurry. Yes it will take on the color of the slurry. All in all every batch just does not last long. So once you bottle one batch, make another. It is a great summertime drink


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 4, 2010)

Also wondering - I will be racking some hard lemonade this weekend. Think I could/should use that for the slurry for skeeter pee?


----------



## gaudet (Jun 4, 2010)

I would think it will do just fine. I also think a good starter would work as well. Mix up a couple tablespoons of table sugar, maybe a pinch of nutrient and energizer as well, and dissolve in 500 ml of boiling water. Let cool and pitch your yeast, cover, and in 24-48 hours you will have a running head start.


----------



## intoxicating (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone have an idea on what the starting acidity should be? 

I was just given a gallon of mixed lemon- lime-ade with the sugar already in it. 

Don't have any lees right now. Should I just freeze it and thaw out when I get my next batch of something out of the primary?

I can check it for SG and I am aiming for something closer to 6 or 7% than 10% so I am probably not planning to add any additional sugar until bottling.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 17, 2010)

YIKES!!


----------



## vcasey (Jun 17, 2010)

intoxicating said:


> Anyone have an idea on what the starting acidity should be?
> 
> I was just given a gallon of mixed lemon- lime-ade with the sugar already in it.
> 
> ...



I don't worry with the acidity for this one but let taste be your guide. Whenever I make my hard lemonade I use store bought already made up lemonade and just dump it onto the lees. The SG is 1050, I don't adjust any further and it turns out well. Also I stabilize mine when finished so I can sweeten it up a bit. 
I would freeze your juice and a day or 2 before racking off the lees you'll be using pull it back out of the freezer to thaw.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with vcasey on the acidity. Its going to be much higher then a normal wine due to the ingredients and that is the main reason for using a slurry as a fresh yeast sprinkled on top would most likely struggle if it even got going due to the high acidity of lemon.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 18, 2010)

I made a little starter for my SP yeast. a little bit of inverted shugar (1/4 cup) a splash of OJ and water to 1 cup two packets of EC1118. Not bothering with acidity due to lemon juice. You kinda expect tart.


----------



## intoxicating (Jun 18, 2010)

Yikes




I tasted the syrup I got to see how tart it is, and it seemed really thick and syrupy. I dropped the hydrometer in and I will probably get at least 2 gallons out of the one gallon mix. The hydrometer is floating with the made in France above the surface of the liquid!



By the time I get it watered down to workable SG, I may even need to add more lemon juice. I was shooting for a wine cooler ABV, around 7 to 8%. Going to bottle in 187's or beer bottles with crown caps. This is getting interesting.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to start a batch of this stuff. My question is, I am getting ready to rack a batch from the primary to the secondary, how long can I keep my slurry that I will have? DoI keep it in the refrigerator until I am ready for it? Thanks for your help, John.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2010)

You could keep it in the fridge for a little while but Im not sure how long.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 24, 2010)

Couldn't you withhold more lemon juice and add it to the end? Your lemon isn't going to ferment.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

Skeeter Pee is wonderful. I've made one batch and will be making another soon for late summer.


----------



## IQwine (Jun 24, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I've made one batch and will be making another soon for late summer.






I knew U would........


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2010)

nursejohn said:


> I want to start a batch of this stuff. My question is, I am getting ready to rack a batch from the primary to the secondary, how long can I keep my slurry that I will have? DoI keep it in the refrigerator until I am ready for it? Thanks for your help, John.




You can keep it in the frig for months. My last sp that I made, the slurry was in the frig for 6 months and it still worked well. Actually that sp was done in about 6 weeks.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Jule, I appreciate it!


----------



## nursejohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, because of several things, I never did get started on my Skeeter Pee, but finally am now able to get started on it. I see people bottling it in beer bottles. Will this become carbonated because of the sugar added at the end? Just wondering!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

No it will not as you should stabilize and degas before adding sugar.


----------



## intoxicating (Aug 23, 2010)

I started my SP on 18 July, and on 26 July I added a little sparkloid. The sparkloid has settled out, but the SP shows no signs of clearing. Any ideas? I went back over my notes and didn't add any tannin. Might that be the problem?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2010)

You could carbonate if you like and put it in beer bottles.


----------



## brushwood24 (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone here carbonated their skeeter pee? I have been thinking about trying it. Since I don't have a kegging system I wouldn't be able to sweeten it though and I'm not sure how that would taste.


----------



## Julie (Aug 23, 2010)

brushwood24 said:


> Has anyone here carbonated their skeeter pee? I have been thinking about trying it. Since I don't have a kegging system I wouldn't be able to sweeten it though and I'm not sure how that would taste.








Not sure how well it would taste. Backsweetening the sp brings the full flavor out. If this is your first batch, you should just stabilize, backsweeten and bottle. I bottle in 750 wine bottles, this stuff dissappears pretty fast.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2010)

intoxicating said:


> I started my SP on 18 July, and on 26 July I added a little sparkloid. The sparkloid has settled out, but the SP shows no signs of clearing. Any ideas? I went back over my notes and didn't add any tannin. Might that be the problem?





The lack of tannins shoul not cause a clearing problem. It could be a combination of temps and needing to be degassed. If you have degassed properly at the right temps then you might try a good dose of super kleer


----------



## brushwood24 (Aug 24, 2010)

Julie said:


> Not sure how well it would taste. Backsweetening the sp brings the full flavor out. If this is your first batch, you should just stabilize, backsweeten and bottle. I bottle in 750 wine bottles, this stuff dissappears pretty fast.



This will be my third batch but I still think I should probably just wait until I have a kegging system to carbonate. The more I think about it, the more I think the results would be pretty bad.


----------



## brushwood24 (Aug 24, 2010)

intoxicating said:


> I started my SP on 18 July, and on 26 July I added a little sparkloid. The sparkloid has settled out, but the SP shows no signs of clearing. Any ideas? I went back over my notes and didn't add any tannin. Might that be the problem?



How did you add the sparkalloid? Did you dissolve it in boiling water?


----------



## intoxicating (Aug 24, 2010)

The Sparkloid was added per instructions, boiling water and stirring for however many minutes. Probably didn't degass sufficiently, though. I can try that. It is just two jugs, one gallon each. I am allergic to citrus, and made this for friends and family. I started with a commercial syrup mix, so no way to know whether it needs pectinaise. I may add that when I degass. I am planning to bottle most of it in 187's with crown caps.


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 29, 2010)

I need some help please. I started a batch of this about 4 days ago and after a day or so it was fizzing away. I checked the SG last night, and it hasn't moved much at all and I don't hear any fizzing going on. I did try to stir to add some more oxygen per the instructions. I used an EC-1118 yeast starter instead of a slurry. Hope someone can put me on the right track to get this going again. My temp is staying around 76-78 degrees. Thanks for any help, John.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you use nutrient and or energizer? I would advise using both on something this difficult to ferment due to very high acids. You did use a yeast slurry right and not try to use a fresh packet of yeast?


----------



## IQwine (Sep 29, 2010)

Give it a 5 minute whipping


----------



## nursejohn (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I think it is really stuck unless someone can give me a good suggestion. I did use a fresh pack of EC-1118 yeast and I have been stirring it twice per day for about 5 days and my SG is stuck at 1.054. My temp has stay at 76. Any suggestions before I dump it and call it a bad deal?


----------



## intoxicating (Oct 17, 2010)

My batch is made from lemon-lime simple syrup, (some one gave me a gallon of "margarita mix") and has finished fermenting. I racked it off the sparkloid in August. I added kmeta and more pectinase three weeks ago. It dropped something that looks like pulp in the bottom, but still isn't clear yet and hasn't compacted. Still cloudy. More pectinaise? More time? Cold storage? Any ideas?


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 21, 2010)

Will the Slurry from a Welch's Concord 6 gallon batch work?


----------



## vcasey (Oct 21, 2010)

ithink2020 said:


> Will the Slurry from a Welch's Concord 6 gallon batch work?



Yes. I've used the slurry from blueberry, blackberry, maple, and so far the best cranberry for my hard lemonades. The color will be a very light version of whatever color is of the slurry.


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 29, 2010)

Last night I poured the Slurry from my Welch's Concord wine into my first batch of Skeeter Pee! There wasn't much less at the bottom after racking, so I used the last ~1/4 gallon from each of the two Concord batches I'm making.

The color is Pinkish. Little darker then Pepto. I think it will be a nice pink once it clears.

Hope all goes well with it. I'm excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 1, 2010)

Skeeter Pee Update/Question

On Sat morning, my Skeeter Pee was at about 1.054. It hasn't moved since. Last night I went ahead and put in the additional Lemon Juice, nutrient and energizer. Also stirred it really good to get some O2 in the must (been stirring everyday). I was hoping to see some progress this morning, but it's still at 1.054. Also, no bubbles in the air lock yesterday or today...that I've noticed.

Does it take a day or two from the new addition of nutrient and energizer to kick in? Do you think my fermentation is stuck or just going really slowly. 

As per the instruction, I'm going to wait a couple days, then rack into the secondary.


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 2, 2010)

Update:

Last night, after doing some searching for things to try, I did try warming up the must a little using a heating pad...it's all I have and could think of to use. I also found my drill whip and whipped it for a good minute or two. After whipping there was a couple inches of foam on top. This morning, there was still no active bubbles in the airlock, but at least the water in the airlock was pushed all they way up. I also lifted it up off the kitchen floor, in hopes to get the temp up a little more.

I'm going to see if my LHBS has a brew belt in stock and pick one up over lunch. I'm also planning on whipping it again (with the drill) tonight when I check the SG. 

Matt


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yesterday when I got home, the airlock on the Skeeter Pee was bubbling some and there was a layer of foam on top of the must. The must was only at 69 degrees, so I strapped on the brew belt and left it on over night.

This morning, the must was at 78 and the SG had dropped to 1.040. So its back up and running again. I unplugged the brew belt this morning and will plug it back in tonight. Once it gets down to about 1.020 I'll rack to the secondary.






Just glad things are going again with it. 

Matt


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 4, 2010)

Quick update.



Didn't take the must temp this morning, but only using the brew belt at 
night. It's still fermenting good. It was down to 1.030 this morning. 
Depending on where it is at this evening, I'll rack to secondary 
tonight or tomorrow.



Matt


----------



## vcasey (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad that it's fermenting again. You may want to hold off racking until the SG is 1010 or so. 1020 is still at a pretty active fermentation level and racking it will add even more oxygen that those yeast love and you end up chancing a volcano in your carboy. A wine volcano is fun to watch, not so much to clean up after. Most important is the sad loss of perfectly good alcohol ...........


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 4, 2010)

When I Rack to my second, I always Rack to the shoulder of the carboy, then rack the remaining wine into a 1 gallon jug. That way there is head space. Then once the wine Ferments out, I rack the wine into a Clean carboy, then use the wine in the gallon jug to top off the wine.

I know it is a little extra work, but seems to be working out good for me. Got tired of wasting wine...

However, I may hold off an wait until it gets down to 1.010...just so I can leave it in the bucket and use the brew belt for a extra day or two.


----------



## Scott (Nov 4, 2010)

I see on the instructions is says no aging needed, does everyone enjoy theirs right away, or age it some?


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Nov 5, 2010)

Stabilization help!!!
Ok i took off about a year due to a illness and came back to sample some of my wine, and skeeter pee to my amazement the pee and several of the wines are still good (i was topping carboys etc with co2) . 
well that was until i added 2 tbs of pot meta. Now it is sooo strong with pot met i can barely be in the room when i pour a glass. I should have done a refresher course b4 i got into the mix agian. i have it in a corney and am wondering if there is anyway to let it work it's way out. my thoughts are to dump it, put it back in the carboy where it has some chance of breathing, or.... enter your advise.
thanks
rube


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 6, 2010)

@Scott &amp; Rube - This is my first batch of skeeter, so I'll let some of the others answer.

Just finished Racking the Skeeter Pee to the secondary. The color is a lot lighter than I thought. Think Pepto Bismol! 

Also re-racked the two batches of Concord. Smells really good!

I'll try to post some pics this weekend.

Matt


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally got the Pictures off my Cell. Sorry, not the greatest, but look how pink the Pee is!






Here is everything I got going on at the moment:





Matt


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good there, pink pee indeed.Just racked mine to secondary and was made from Dandelion lees so you can guess what color it is


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 15, 2010)

Racked, degassed, Stabilized, added Camden tablets and clearing Agents to the Skeeter Pee last night. It's already starting to clear. 

Gave a quick taste test.




Didn't taste all that great... Just tasted like Lemon Juice. Then it downed on me...it's not been back sweetened yet!





So now I'll wait for it to clear, so I can rack, back sweeten



and taste it in it's true glory!

Matt


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 19, 2010)

A look at where its at:


----------



## Scott (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good 2020, waiting for mine toclear.


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, didn't think it would get clearer...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2010)

Always good to have clear Pee or that's what they say!





Looks great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you sweetened yet 2020? 


Tasted mine a kind of like it how it is, might not sweeten??????


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

I sweetened it, not sure if I like it too much... We'll see what I think at bottling time.


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2010)

What part are you not too fond of? Hopefully it will come around, maybe aquire a taste?


Did not sweeten mine last night just racked and liked it how it was, tartish.


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 8, 2010)

It just has an off taste to it. The lemon is there, but something else just doesn't seem right...hard to explain. Maybe it's the concord/lemon mix or maybe just an aquied taste...we'll see.

We might go get some strawberry concentrate and add that to it. See if the strawberry/lemon flavor takes away from the taste.


----------



## andy123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just made this with 10 minutemaid lemonades ,1 lb of dry malt extract and 1118 yeast. Like a lot of my citrus wines it has an unpleasant smell to it.I couldn't call it sulfur but that's probably cause the lemon masks it.I tried some violent rackings and power degassing and the scent disipated by 90%. Living in the midst of citrus country,I would like to overcome this H2S issue. Any insights?


----------



## andy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help.preciate it.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry, but I am only reading this now. Don't get here often.






I made some hard lemonade last summer. I added DME to mine too, and I think that is what made it stay cloudy. Skeeter pee doesn't have malt exract in it - but the recipes for hard lemonade do have DME.


That is what Ithink the difference is(and the different methods too - skeeter pee has many more steps) between the two.


Even after using sparkalloid, it was not clear two weeks later. I just bottled mine, thinking that the brand name of hard lemonade is not all that clear either.


How did yours turn out? I backsweetened with a strawberry f-pak. It was yummy.


----------



## andy123 (Jun 29, 2011)

I didnt do a good yeast starter until I noticed it was struggling. An off flavor I suspect was H2S took muchas stirring and spilling thru a copper chore boy stuffed funnel to reach an acceptable taste. I see it did finally clear but not to a sparkling crystal. I have copper sulfate but could not bring myself to put something marked poison into a drink to give to friends.(not a lot of them left as it is.)Your strawberry F pack would have worked great,I used simple sugar and it's just OK. But one hot night in Florida we'll find some tasters.


----------

